# How do you carry your drinks?



## mcshroom (16 Feb 2014)

I'm coming at mountain biking from touring/audaxing and so as I have with my road bikes, I stuck a bottle cage on the down tube for a drinks bottle when out riding. Unfortunately, in practice this bottle gets covered in mud and so I don't fancy drinking from it.

How do people carry their drinks when riding on a MTB? Should I get a covered bottle, or carry the liquid on my back?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Feb 2014)

What about one of those bottle cages that fix to the handlebars or an arm stop or bum bag with bottle holder?


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2014)

I use a bottle with a flip cover.


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Feb 2014)

i use both but if im out for a long one i use a cheap 2ltr one on my back.... cost £12 off Ebay but does the job.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Feb 2014)

One in my back pocket (I use a cycling jersey as I like the pockets) and one in my rucksack.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2014)

Bottle with a nozzle cover, but usually I'll be using a camelbak. They are much more convenient when off-road and don't get covered in muck. Also, bottles can bounce out of cages on rough descents.


----------



## SimonJKH (16 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> One in my back pocket (I use a cycling jersey as I like the pockets)


Same, jersey pocket works fine.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2014)

Camelbak
https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou......0.RnzXfpXrIiI#hl=en-GB&q=camelbak&tbm=shop


----------



## Cubist (16 Feb 2014)

Tesco do a hydration pack for less than the cost of a Camelbak bite valve. No frills, but enough room for pump, tube, patches, toolkit and a thin waterproof. 
http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-hydration-rucksack-6l/215-1572.prd


----------



## marzjennings (16 Feb 2014)

Camelbak all the time. Road or mtb I use a camelbak to carry 3L of water, spares and tools.


----------



## albion (16 Feb 2014)

Those Camelbak things easy to clean?

That thought makes me a bit reticent about having one.


----------



## marzjennings (16 Feb 2014)

I don't really ever clean it. It gets used at least twice a week, so the contents are flushed regularly, and I only ever put water in it.

The only time I did clean it was after putting a powdered mix in it. Just rinsed it out with some hot water, then using a bent wire coat hanger, hung it out to dry.


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Feb 2014)

They are not too bad. Cleaning kits are available that open up the bladder to air out, and long handle brushed to get into the corners.

However, I only ever use water in mine and when not in regular use keep the empty bladder in the freezer.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

Normal bottle. Grrrr nowt wrong with a bit of dirt and rat pee.


----------



## donnyjnk (18 Feb 2014)

got to be a bladder but just with water in. and the good old fashioned bottlecage as long as you dont mind stopping everynow and then to pick up your bottle when its fell out.


----------



## User482 (18 Feb 2014)

albion said:


> Those Camelbak things easy to clean?
> 
> That thought makes me a bit reticent about having one.



If it gets manky, use some Milton sterilising solution and leave it overnight. There are special brushes available for cleaning out the tube.


----------



## jazzkat (18 Feb 2014)

I bought my first mountain bike in the early nineties when I returned to cycling. I quickly found that I didn't really like the taste of bovine excrement on my bottles and quickly bought a Camelback.
It's still going strong after all these years and the only bit I've ever replaced is the bite valve as they do get a bit minging after a lot of use.
Mines stored in the freezer when not in use and Milton'ed every 'Preston guild'.


----------



## BRounsley (19 Feb 2014)

You can buy a “mud cap” for Camelbak Podium bottles.

Camelbak Podium bottles are excellent, dishwasher safe, doesn’t taste of plastic and the mud cap works a treat. Some of my bottles are 5 years old and still going strong.

The only issue is the price can leave a bad taste in your mouth as the cap is an additional £5!


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I still use bottles and bottle cages.....despite the sometimes strange taste


The first time you ride over the carcass of a dead fox will be the day you change your mind.


----------



## barrowbiker (23 Feb 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I'm coming at mountain biking from touring/audaxing and so as I have with my road bikes, I stuck a bottle cage on the down tube for a drinks bottle when out riding. Unfortunately, in practice this bottle gets covered in mud and so I don't fancy drinking from it.
> 
> How do people carry their drinks when riding on a MTB? Should I get a covered bottle, or carry the liquid on my back?



Camelbak is the only way for mountain biking, as far as I'm concerned.
After every ride the bladder gets rinsed in clean water. The bladder is then bagged and thrown in the freezer for storage. It never smells or tastes "funky", and only takes a minute to thaw in clean hot water for the next ride. Simples. :-)

barrowbiker


----------



## Muddychic75 (11 Aug 2014)

I do the exact same with my camelbak !


----------



## PaulSecteur (11 Aug 2014)

Sa


barrowbiker said:


> Camelbak is the only way for mountain biking, as far as I'm concerned.
> After every ride the bladder gets rinsed in clean water. The bladder is then bagged and thrown in the freezer for storage. It never smells or tastes "funky", and only takes a minute to thaw in clean hot water for the next ride. Simples. :-)
> 
> barrowbiker


Saved me typing that out!


----------



## clid61 (12 Aug 2014)

sup from nearest well or stream me


----------



## surfdude (12 Aug 2014)

in a pint glass at any pub i find on the way .


----------



## Hop3y (15 Aug 2014)

2 bottle cages - 2 CamelBak bottles.


----------



## jack smith (15 Aug 2014)

Team car.. Obviosuly.. what phesant carries bottles on a ride?


----------



## Motozulu (15 Aug 2014)

Yeah Camelbak. Hawg for all dayers/long rides and a Lobo for quick 2 hour rides.
I use the Milton tabs to sterilise too and use water with a High5 Zero tab chucked in.

Sucking cow/fox/deer poo off a bottle was never a big ambition of mine


----------

